# Uh oh



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Do I even have to describe what I've been doing today?

8O


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh my! They are soooo cute!!! Little balls of fluff!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh they are beautiful! Boys? Girls? One of each? Eeeeep!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

They are both boys, and half brothers to my Truman. They share the same father. We having been looking around for a kitten for the last two months. We'll have to decide between the little darker blue guy, or the lighter one. I'm leaning towards the darker one because of personality and color. I'm taking my wife to see them tomorrow. 

This is Truman.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Get them both, they're brothers and will be sad without each other.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

cooncatbob said:


> Get them both, they're brothers and will be sad without each other.


I agree.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

The lighter colored one just sold. The little blue is now ours.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

catcoonbob said:


> Get them both, they're brothers and will be sad without each other.





MowMow said:


> I agree.



He'll still be with a brother. Just not a litter mate. Does that count?


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

A blue pointed Ragdoll? He is a gorgeous boy! I'm a little bit jealous... I'd love to add a third Raggie to my girls!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes, blue pointed. The cool thing is that I've never seen one before with a full blue coat like this one. I'm no expert of course. It's just new to me.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Adorable, adorable, adorable!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

My heart is melting looking at those two babies......absolutely darling!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

OMG adorable!!!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I am beside myself with excitement. He will come home mid April.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

what cute little blue eyed monsters(the kind that steal your heart and don't give it back)glad to see that they are getting full time to socialize ..


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Soon cute! I am jealous that you will get to have that fluffy man in your life.


----------



## kittylion (Feb 24, 2012)

Sooooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

We went and visited him again today.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Possible names include:

Otis
Louie
Jack
Milton
Walter


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

I see him growing into very regal blue eyed monster, not a milton


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Mine, I want to call him mine! I can not believe how cte his is.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

tghsmith said:


> I see him growing into very regal blue eyed monster, not a milton



Hmm... I considered Milton to _BE_ a regal name. :sad


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

oh i want one!! so precious :love2


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

after youve had him home for a week or two, he'll find his name...


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I keep rooting for "chainsaw", but I continue to get shot down.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Or Larry, Bill, or Steve.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

I love cats with people names


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Same here. We currently have Oscar, Alice, and Truman.


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

That makes me want to get a 2nd kitty. he is gorgeous!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

The breeder email this pic. Our boy is on the top side of the photo.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh my. :crying I have been recently looking into ragdoll breeders and am very interested in getting a male as well. This thread has made me want one 1000X more. Yikes! I am also interested in either a blue point like yours or a seal point. He is too precious for words.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Appa? Aang? Something in the way he looks makes me think of Avatar,The Last Airbender! Makes ME want to get another cat,too!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Get this... we have not seen the movie Avatar.

We are more of a "Nightmare Before Christmas/Sleepy Hallow" type of house. :cool

Truman and his buddy:


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

GhostTown said:


> Get this... we have not seen the movie Avatar.
> 
> We are more of a "Nightmare Before Christmas/Sleepy Hallow" type of house. :cool
> 
> Truman and his buddy:


Every time you post this I have to scratch my stupid head looking for Truman.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh my cuteness! I really like Otis for his name.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

He's little dark warrior. Not the biggest guy in the bunch, but he's a fighter.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

jusjim said:


> Every time you post this I have to scratch my stupid head looking for Truman.


Took me a few moments the first time to see him.. he does sort of blend in there.

How about Salem for a name then.. its sort of halloweeny


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

Or Ichabod!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice one. Ichabod was placed on the updated list a few days ago. It fits our style, and I can also call him Ike for short, or Icky just for fun.

The newest list looks more like this:

Ichabod which would fall to "Ike" for short
Milton is still in the running
Poe
Jack

There might be another one, but Poe and Ike are really really leading with me. The wife loves Jack. I hang on to Milton because I like the name.

We'll see.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

throwing a little more wood on the pyer..
tariq (night visitor)
kieran (little dark one)
boris
casper (my sister has a casper)
merlin
phantom
barnabas
mortamor (deaths apprentence, disk world)
(pics of the front yard(around halloween))notice cat eyes in window


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

tghsmith said:


> (pics of the front yard(around halloween))notice cat eyes in window



SUPER COOL  

Pics of my front yard around Halloween:


----------

